
Varoufakis on Valve, Spontaneous Order, and the European Crisis (2013) - andrewxhill
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2013/02/varoufakis_on_v.html
======
Pica_soO
I wonder, wether this structure prevents really large, long-term projects from
succeeding.

~~~
ablation
Perhaps everyone has simply decided to not work on Half-Life 3, you mean?

~~~
izacus
Yes, especially since the final stage of a game (or even other software)
project is the most tedious and stressful.

